# Need Help 97 altima code P0505



## nisanboy (Jul 29, 2006)

I have had this car for 9 years with no problems... My gas pedal was sticking so i cleaned the throttle body and sprayed silicone on the linkage... My engine light came on... I had the codes checked and got 5 codes, i checked and found a vaccum leak at the hose of the EGR valve and replaced it... I had it read again and now its only one code P0505... Try to clear it and it cleared for 5 sec twice... When i turn the car on it starts fine but when it warms up and is started again it shuts off idle real low below 500 rpm... It runs ok but the idle is annoying when i try starting it again after the engine is at operating temp.... I need some serious input here...... Thanks in advance........


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

Code P 0505 in my manual means...
no error codes found. it's normal code when everything is fine.
5 long flashes, 5 short flashes.

maybe you need to clean Iddle Air Control. there is a niddle there where lots of carbon can stick
and cause problems.

I don't know what you sprayed on it. but with engine off you need to clean throttle body with a used tooth brush and 
spray throttle body cleaner. use a cloth if nessesary wait until it evaporates. then turn the car on.

you may want to clean MAF sensor --- again with throttle body and MAF sensor cleaner-- 
don't spary too hard or too much on MAF sensor , you will blow it off.


----------



## nisanboy (Jul 29, 2006)

Well P 0505 is the code i got from advance auto and it say idle control system Malfuction... And i got the same reading from autozone and its say the same (Idle control system).. This is a 97 altima......

How do i get to the idle Air Control i looked on the left below the Manifold and i cant really tell where it is.....

I cleand the throttle body numerous time because my pedal was sticking and it doen't help the sticking or the problem i am having now...

I read on here where they said u can check the MAF by unplugging it and if the car dies the MAss flow is good which my car did......


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry I was looking at OBDI codes.


sticking pedal? you mean when you press it, it stays there for a while?

Iddle air control may be the problem but many other things
can turn the IAC light on.
did you turn the cap in the throttle body and clean inside. it's very important.

anyway it is on the passenger side of the intake manifold. to the right
of the first cylinder intake. you will see 3 little cylinders. one of them is hex sided.
the other two all round. there are 4 screws that hold the IAC to the intake manifold.
there are two small hoses(coolant) entering one of the cylinders. you will have to drain 
your coolant to take the IAC out. it is kind of a pain to get the 4 screws. once you 
take it out you will see a metal pintle which will be covered with carbon most likely. 
carefully clean the carb residue with carb cleaner.

before you take it out you need to disconnect power from the IAC. RPM should drop 
immidietly. if they don't then something is wrong with IAC.

check your EGR push it from the bottom. the plate in the bottom should move freely.

you can check resistance of those parts. but I don't remember the correct AMPs. 


this is complete manual with instructions for everything.
http://www.phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=69


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, I have NO idea how 5 long flashes and 5 short ones on a 97 could mean anything else but "no error codes found"


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Naijaboy said:


> Well, I have NO idea how 5 long flashes and 5 short ones on a 97 could mean anything else but "no error codes found"



Exactly what that means "no error code"


----------



## nisanboy (Jul 29, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Exactly what that means "no error code"


Well p0505 is read from a OBII scanner and it means IAC malfunction..... I am about to take the IAC off with the help off my bro, because its so dam hard to get to.... So do i need to get a new IAC or Gasket just incase? I talk to my bro today and he said its porbably IAC because the car has 140000 on it...... So what do i need to use when cleaning this IAC, some people have told me its not a good idea to get any solvents in there.............


----------

